# bostich framing nailer-shoots doubles



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The depth of the nail is set with the gun. If you are running sufficient air pressure (about 100 psi) the gun prolly needs a rebuild. As ffor the double shot, is the gun a sequential or bump fire?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I had the same problem when bumping the gun. For me, I think it's mainly my lack of experience using the nailer.
Some of the Bostitch nailers have a trigger option. My siding nailer came with two triggers; one for sequential and one for contact. If you don't have the other trigger you can probably buy one at the Bostitch site.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont know cause I have no idea what the differnece is. It has to be depressed (the nose)to fire,but has a triger too. so what kind does that make it??
(I am always trying to learn)


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

IF I turn the air up to shoot thru the hard 2X's it goes right thru soft ones. So everytime I change from 2 softs,,, to one soft,one hard,,, to nailing on hard side first,,, I have to adjust the pressure??


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Using a scrap piece of wood, pull the trigger and hold it down and 'bump' the nose of the gun against the wood. If it fires it is a bump mode gun. On a sequential fire gun, you must press the nose of the gun down fully and then pull the trigger to fire the gun.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

4just, it may behoove you to download the manual for the gun from the Bostitch website.
http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?TYPE=STATICLEFT&PAGE=tooldoc.htm&LEFT=left_tooldoc.htm


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

4just1don said:


> IF I turn the air up to shoot thru the hard 2X's it goes right thru soft ones. So everytime I change from 2 softs,,, to one soft,one hard,,, to nailing on hard side first,,, I have to adjust the pressure??


Sounds normal to me.


----------

